# Malay Tiger Sustanon 250



## Muscleshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Opinions please on anyone with any info on Malay Tiger Sustanon 250. i.e results, side effects etc thanks...................


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Mate of mine used about a month back with good results, not heard any negative feedback anywhere on them.


----------



## Muscleshark (Mar 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## j.t (Jan 15, 2011)

where is the box they came in?


----------



## eddiemunster (Dec 24, 2010)

Muscleshark said:


> View attachment 55241
> Opinions please on anyone with any info on Malay Tiger Sustanon 250. i.e results, side effects etc thanks...................


its unny your from newcastle . im there to & looking into this


----------



## kevo88 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm Newcastle too, ha! Good to go mate, used them myself and know alot of people on them. Swarming the gym at the minute.


----------



## Muscleshark (Mar 1, 2011)

j.t said:


> where is the box they came in?


This is the box im pretty sure there genuine and good tbh.


----------



## Muscleshark (Mar 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## doogie1981 (Mar 5, 2011)

got the same gear am from newcastle there very good


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmm few new posters in here talking about some gear and your all from Newcastle.

So which one of you is selling?


----------



## doogie1981 (Mar 5, 2011)

wot u using in ur cycle is the gains ok


----------



## Muscleshark (Mar 1, 2011)

doogie1981 said:


> wot u using in ur cycle is the gains ok


Im gonna stack deca with the sust all malay tiger


----------



## Muscleshark (Mar 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## doogie1981 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah that is all over newcastle at the moment havent known anybody complain hope you get good gains


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

its g2g im from north east/ newcastle and lots going around with good reports


----------



## Gadgy (May 8, 2011)

Ha ha im from durham and just bought some today. Good to know its decent gear


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

You'll get bumped off of you don't change your avatar

I know a guy that has used it said it came in all the fancy packaging etc. Was painful for days after using it and in the end he binned it. He thought it was fake gear. That was just his opinion


----------



## kizo67 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive used malay tiger last year and i was very pleased with the results! Glasgow was floaded with it last year!!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Im from north east and have been offered this gear....good to see some good feedback.


----------



## colinsmall (Apr 4, 2011)

ive just had a look at mine. the box and amps r the same dates. 10/2010 - 10/2015


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol funny how alot of people in Newcastle are running this.

I ran half a cycle of this with what was genuine tiger Sus and went and got more the month after and it was all snide gear, didnt use it. Got good gains from the real stuff though!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

gavzilla said:


> has anyone had a look at the malaya sustanon amp and box yet to see if they corrospond with eachother? i.e
> 
> box mfg date 10/2009 exp date 10/2014
> 
> ...


Just checked the left over stuff I had hidden away and it's exactly the same as this. Batch number 2753. Mine had no holO sticker like


----------



## Croupier1970 (Sep 12, 2011)

i've got Sustanon 250 knocking around, and the use by date has gone by a couple of months, so, STILL SAFE TO USE ???


----------

